# Mache Mask



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Blog Post here with another image
Grimvisions.com


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Hi krough, long time no see! I love your creepy mask!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Love the mask, Krough, but glad to see you back. When I first started lurking on this forum a few years ago, you were producing some of the darkest, most unusual and original stuff I'd ever seen. I hope that this recent posting is an indication that you'll be joining us more frequently. Would love for you to post some pics of this one's wall-mates.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

That is very disturbing....love the staining under the little round eyes...yes, very disturbing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

nice work this could be the look of the next big serial killer


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

I love it, very scary.....almost to creepy, ha! Awesome work as always man.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is creepy, gotta wonder what was coming out of it's eyes.. Awesome krough, good to see ya in these parts.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Creepy...very dark and disturbing.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

It has all the creepiness of the classic blank masks, with just enough detail to push it over the edge. Most disturbing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very creepy looking mask. Is it one you'll wear? If so what kind of costume would you use with it?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the comments. I have taken a long break of sorts. Haven't created anything since I made my Frankenstein display piece a year ago. I recently moved and setup my new studio in my 2 car garage. A lot more space and much nicer to work in. 
Spooky1, I can actually wear it but its not too comfortable, It will most likely hang on my shop wall.

Krough


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It has an eerie, almost tribal/voodooish look to it.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

About time you come back!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

very creepy looking mask, I like!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Now that's creepy. I like it.


----------

